# Warum wird Eclipse mit einer .exe gestartet



## Vogi (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage: Warum wird Eclipse unter Windows mit einer .exe gestartet? Ich dachte immer Eclipse wäre in Java geschrieben, so dass man Eclipse über eine .jar starten könnte und so dass Eclipse auch plattformunabhängig wäre.


----------



## maki (30. Aug 2010)

Eclipse nutzt einen sog. nativen Lauchner, sowohl unter Windows, als auch unter Linux.
Dieser Launcher startet die Jars und macht ggf. ein paar Einstellungen.


----------



## Vogi (30. Aug 2010)

naja, und warum ist das nötig? wenn man ein project eigentlich vollkommen in java programmiert hat, ist es doch eigentlich dumm, wenn man dann noch native launchers für die verscheidenen betriebssysteme nutzt, da dann ja zumindest ein teil der plattformunabhängigkeit verloren geht, da ich mein windows-eclipse ja nun deshalb nicht unter linux startten kann.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (30. Aug 2010)

Häufig wird unter Windows die *.jar-Dateiendung von Komprimierungsprogrammen "geklaut" und deshalb nicht mit Java ausgeführt. Außerdem haben native Launcher den Vorteil, beispielsweise Icons einzubetten, weitere, systemspezifische Angaben zu enthalten, Startparamter einzustellen (obiger Post) etc. Es hat im Grunde nur Vorteile, auch wenn es im Grunde nicht zwangsläufig notwendig ist. Im Grunde braucht man ja auch keine GUI und könnte alles auf Kommandozeile machen, aber eine GUI ist komfortabler ...
Da die Jar nicht in den nativen Launcher eingebunden ist, bleiben dennoch alle Vorteile von Java erhalten. Nebenbei: Eclipse ist durch die Verwendung von SWT ohnehin nicht plattformübergreifend einsetzbar, sondern muss jeweils eigene Bibliotheken je nach Betriebssystem mitliefern.


----------



## Sonecc (30. Aug 2010)

> Eclipse can still be started directly with java using, for example:
> 
> java -jar plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.0.v20070208a.jar



Weitere Infos gibt es hier: Equinox Launcher Plan - Eclipsepedia


----------

